# [SOLVED] Converting a PS3 game to PC game.. Possible?



## xDeadMemories (Mar 15, 2009)

Bought a PS3 game the other day. Call of duty modern warfare 2, to be exact.

Was wondering if theres anyway possible to make it playable on PC?

Been thinking that it wont work... But am asking in case there is a wayy.

Anyways,
thanks for any feedback.

-Alexx


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Converting a PS3 game to PC game.. Possible?*

Hi

Erm, sorry but no it's not possible bro.

Great game though eh, hope you're enjoying it.


----------



## xDeadMemories (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Converting a PS3 game to PC game.. Possible?*

Alright cheers mate. Didn't think it would be. 

Yeah. Brilliant game


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Converting a PS3 game to PC game.. Possible?*



xDeadMemories said:


> Alright cheers mate. Didn't think it would be.
> 
> Yeah. Brilliant game


Do you mean through the monitor as you can connect it directly.

If you mean playing the disks then it's a no I am afraid (plus, it would be against copyright and we can't help you...)

Can you mark this thread as Solved under the Thread Tools menu if you think it is.

Cheers,
Redeye3323


----------



## scorpionlegend (Aug 4, 2012)

It is possible You just need to know a lot of coding.


----------



## tyson humb (Aug 12, 2012)

if you have a tv for a computer screen and can fit a ps3 inside you computer then you can lol


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh, believe it or not, mist companies save money by making a console came and then manipulating code until it happens to play on a PC.


----------

